
I cut Google out of my life and it screwed up everything - mbrodersen
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2019/01/i-cut-google-out-of-my-life-it-screwed-up-everything/
======
gundmc
Article is from January, Previous discussion at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19028081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19028081)

------
rahulrrixe
Google is so engrossed in web life that you have to fight with each of the
decision you are going to make online against it.

~~~
HNLurker2
Technology startups aren't inherently good. People behind them that want to
solve solutions are. Just like publishing papers experimenting (probably
unethical) with p<0.05 won't make your life better. Scientist are the one that
do.

